# Adding Auto Hold



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So the switch for auto hold is relatively cheap- Is it as simple as plug and play, or is there wiring/coding required?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ele...12-4851-8543-c4cf79d40d27&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you know there would be coding required and why would they have installed the wiring for a feature not included.


----------



## Audisthesia (May 13, 2012)

What does auto hold do? I thought the brake was a simple on/off?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Never understood the value of auto hold in an automatic. Especially with stop/start


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DK2392 said:


> What does auto hold do? I thought the brake was a simple on/off?


So, do you ever use your park brake? With auto hold, the e-brake automatically sets when you stop the vehicle and shut it off. Great feature.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

randyvr6 said:


> Never understood the value of auto hold in an automatic. Especially with stop/start


If you never use your e-brake then it has no value to you.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DK2392 said:


> What does auto hold do? I thought the brake was a simple on/off?


Holds the brakes at a stop light, then when you hit the gas it releases them. I had it on my Touareg back in the day, and really miss it. All kinds of speculation over the years as to why VW/Audi drop it only in the US; Lawsuits around no brake lights being on and people getting rear-ended. Warranty admin claims out of control due to issues with system. Taking it out to cut cost since people don't even understand it. Etc.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ......Lawsuits around no brake lights being on and people getting rear-ended......


The system does turn on the brake lights in the VW I have owned with the system. No maker would do it any other way.


----------



## Audisthesia (May 13, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Holds the brakes at a stop light, then when you hit the gas it releases them. I had it on my Touareg back in the day, and really miss it. All kinds of speculation over the years as to why VW/Audi drop it only in the US; Lawsuits around no brake lights being on and people getting rear-ended. Warranty admin claims out of control due to issues with system. Taking it out to cut cost since people don't even understand it. Etc.


Apparently there is some promise of getting TJA to work in the Arteon... Have a look over in the VCDS thread...


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing when I seen it was missing in the Arteon. I'm coming from a MK7 Golf R and had the Auto Hold feature.. It was great in traffic and drive throughs banks/fast foods etc.. But if the TJA works sorta the same I'll take that.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bradst3r said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I seen it was missing in the Arteon. I'm coming from a MK7 Golf R and had the Auto Hold feature.. It was great in traffic and drive throughs banks/fast foods etc.. But if the TJA works sorta the same I'll take that.


Yeah it has its purposes to your point! It's not for all the time, but there are times it is nice. I wonder if it is as simple as swapping the switch, or if it has to be coded as well.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Holds the brakes at a stop light, then when you hit the gas it releases them. I had it on my Touareg back in the day, and really miss it. All kinds of speculation over the years as to why VW/Audi drop it only in the US; Lawsuits around no brake lights being on and people getting rear-ended. Warranty admin claims out of control due to issues with system. Taking it out to cut cost since people don't even understand it. Etc.


Not sure about the Touareg but the Golf R has auto hold, and it holds the brake lights just as if your foot were on the brake pedal. I definitely miss it, I’m hoping someone finds a way to add it!


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how to remove parking break switch & Mode / start stop switch?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

tipjvana said:


> Does anyone know how to remove parking break switch & Mode / start stop switch?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

We sort of have Auto Hold, If you have the parking brake on and the doors are closed it will automatically release as soon as the push on the gas to move forward or backward. You just have to manually put the brake on.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

randyvr6 said:


> Never understood the value of auto hold in an automatic. Especially with stop/start


IMO it shines in the DSG, compared to a regular torque converter slush box of the US Arteon. That's probably why you see that hill hold button offered from a euro Arteon, they get to pay an extra 5-8K for the privilege of a proper DSG (plus TDI ).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

resurrecting this thread. Does anyone know how to get the switch out? It seems like it should just pop out, but I can't figure it out. The console should not need to be removed. I imagine the coding is in the brake control module as well.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....The console should not need to be removed......


Why would that be? You would rather that included gaps or exposed features just for getting the switch out.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Since the switch clearly has nothing holding it in except for the 12 pin attachment, I am going to try a hand suction tool to see if it will pop right out


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Since the switch clearly has nothing holding it in except for the 12 pin attachment, I am going to try a hand suction tool to see if it will pop right out.....


Dreamer. You ever experience the force that is required to separate a properly designed connector, even if it does not have a latch?


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Since the switch clearly has nothing holding it in except for the 12 pin attachment, I am going to try a hand suction tool to see if it will pop right out


Please let us know what you find out. Is this supposed to be a simple unplug old and plug in new with no further coding required?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

pistols07 said:


> Please let us know what you find out. Is this supposed to be a simple unplug old and plug in new with no further coding required?


No clue, but I am guessing the 03 brake module will need additional coding. I have requested the long coding from the Golf R (in that forum) as it is the same module and offers auto hold in the US. Still waiting to hear back so I can compare to mine to see if it is identical or if it needs to be changed.


Does anyone have better suggestions to get it out. I fear the suction tool will not be strong enough. Maybe a small hook or trim tool?


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

ice4life said:


> No clue, but I am guessing the 03 brake module will need additional coding. I have requested the long coding from the Golf R (in that forum) as it is the same module and offers auto hold in the US. Still waiting to hear back so I can compare to mine to see if it is identical or if it needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have better suggestions to get it out. I fear the suction tool will not be strong enough. Maybe a small hook or trim tool?


I also wonder how this will work with auto shut off. Because once you release brake pedal the engine kicks back on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pistols07 said:


> I also wonder how this will work with auto shut off. Because once you release brake pedal the engine kicks back on.


As stated, the Golf R has both auto hold and "auto shut off".


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

pistols07 said:


> I also wonder how this will work with auto shut off. Because once you release brake pedal the engine kicks back on.


Per the Golf R forum, it acts as you would expect- pull off the pedal and it re-starts (yet holds the brakes).


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> No clue, but I am guessing the 03 brake module will need additional coding. I have requested the long coding from the Golf R (in that forum) as it is the same module and offers auto hold in the US. Still waiting to hear back so I can compare to mine to see if it is identical or if it needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have better suggestions to get it out. I fear the suction tool will not be strong enough. Maybe a small hook or trim tool?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a pita to have to take everything apart. Considering I can't even get the coding, I guess I'm going to hold off on this one for a little.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Per the Golf R forum, it acts as you would expect- pull off the pedal and it re-starts (yet holds the brakes).


On my old Audi, auto hold will keep the engine off when you step off the brakes, the engine will start when you step on the gas.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

randyvr6 said:


> Never understood the value of auto hold in an automatic. Especially with stop/start


It's way more useful on a DSG than a torque converter, the DSG will roll back a few inches while it decides what to do. 

agreed that its not needed on a regular automatic of the arteon, but people love to tinker with their cars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Why Auto hold? Because it's forbidden fruit?

I had auto hold on my B6 Passat and with a manual, I rarely used it, even starting from a stop up a steep hill, navigating 3 pedals with 2 feet

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Why Auto hold? Because it's forbidden fruit?
> 
> I had auto hold on my B6 Passat and with a manual, I rarely used it, even starting from a stop up a steep hill, navigating 3 pedals with 2 feet....


So, you never use a p-brake? Maybe you don't understand what auto hold is. On my Golf R, every time I stop, the p-brake is applied unless I turn the system off. Great convenience.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Auto hold in automatic is also useful for long drives in the city, it give you a chance to move your legs a bit to combat fatigue at red lights. .


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> What a pita to have to take everything apart. Considering I can't even get the coding, I guess I'm going to hold off on this one for a little.


Ice, FWIW, in my 2013 Treg Exec, I just had to add the switch and it worked. No coding changes necessary.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Ice, FWIW, in my 2013 Treg Exec, I just had to add the switch and it worked. No coding changes necessary.


My 2011 Touareg actually had it from the factory- then they dropped in the 2012 my. Having said that, the Tiguan forum said that it didn't work with plug/play- it didn't even work with the coding. As much as I want the feature, I'm just not that interested in ripping apart the console to install it for the off chance It isn't plug/play.

Then it'll drive me nuts that I don't have the coding to use something that I already didn't really want to go through the hassle of installing. But ty.


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

ice4life said:


> My 2011 Touareg actually had it from the factory- then they dropped in the 2012 my. Having said that, the Tiguan forum said that it didn't work with plug/play- it didn't even work with the coding. As much as I want the feature, I'm just not that interested in ripping apart the console to install it for the off chance It isn't plug/play.
> 
> Then it'll drive me nuts that I don't have the coding to use something that I already didn't really want to go through the hassle of installing. But ty.


if its a simple plug and play that would be awesome. I miss having the auto hold like my old car had. Once you are used to having it, its hard to be without.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SD thanks for posting these. I'm a bit perplexed on how to understand the removal tabs on the parking brake switch. Are you supposed to reach in from where the shift area cover is removed? It looks like that diagram is showing from underneath the switch, yet the center console area doesn't pull up the same as the shift cover area. Any insight?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD thanks for posting these. I'm a bit perplexed on how to understand the removal tabs on the parking brake switch. Are you supposed to reach in from where the shift area cover is removed? It looks like that diagram is showing from underneath the switch, yet the center console area doesn't pull up the same as the shift cover area. Any insight?


That green part in the diagram has to come all the way off to get to it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That green part in the diagram has to come all the way off to get to it.


Is it implied that the green part comes off once the blue part is unscrewed and removed? Doesn't seem like there are any screws on the green part.

Also how is the shift boot removed? From the top area like on the GTI?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Is it implied that the green part comes off once the blue part is unscrewed and removed? Doesn't seem like there are any screws on the green part.
> 
> Also how is the shift boot removed? From the top area like on the GTI?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the details. To be continued.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Thanks for the details. To be continued.


You're welcome, anytime.:thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You're welcome, anytime.:thumbup:


One last request: can you show me the abs module byte which lists auto hold? I think it is byte 23 but I can't see any of the details in the bytes on obdeleven (only certain modules have lists and others are just the actual bytes with no info). Thanks SD.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> One last request: can you show me the abs module byte which lists auto hold? I think it is byte 23 but I can't see any of the details in the bytes on obdeleven (only certain modules have lists and others are just the actual bytes with no info). Thanks SD.


This is all I see too





















Sent from my car phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is all I see too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was the Tig coding but it's prob slightly different











I'm guessing your second photo is the adapatations list and I noticed it lists auto hold so I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is all I see too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


74 replace to 75


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

Vasia01 said:


> 74 replace to 75


so does this work?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

pistols07 said:


> so does this work?


Haven't had time to take out the entire console yet. It is a very laborious job.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Haven't had time to take out the entire console yet. It is a very laborious job.


Hey ice4life, have you had a chance to revisit this? I traded in a CC VR6 Executive for an Arteon SEL and miss the auto hold button... but am hesitant to take the plunge without seeing someone else try first.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Hey ice4life, have you had a chance to revisit this? I traded in a CC VR6 Executive for an Arteon SEL and miss the auto hold button... but am hesitant to take the plunge without seeing someone else try first.


I have auto hold on my CC....never use it....felt weird....forgot about it until this thread.....


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

So is it a lot more involved then just buying the switch that goes in the dummy space where it’s supposed to be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Meanrick69 said:


> So is it a lot more involved then just buying the switch that goes in the dummy space where it’s supposed to be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need the parking brake switch with the built in Auto Hold button, run wiring to the ABS module and recode the ABS module. 

Swapping out the switch appears to require removing/dismantling almost the entire center console.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Meanrick69 said:


> So is it a lot more involved then just buying the switch that goes in the dummy space where it’s supposed to be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





LSIII said:


> Meanrick69 said:
> 
> 
> > So is it a lot more involved then just buying the switch that goes in the dummy space where it’s supposed to be?
> ...


From what I can tell that is not correct LSIII 

You just need to remove the side panel near your knees to access the connector. From there you can replace the plug and it would seem all you need to do is code it (using the coding vasia provided). 

I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> From what I can tell that is not correct LSIII
> 
> You just need to remove the side panel near your knees to access the connector. From there you can replace the plug and it would seem all you need to do is code it (using the coding vasia provided).
> 
> I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


I had the side panel off when I added my wireless charging pad. I tried accessing and removing the parking brake switch and I couldn’t reach it. 

Also I mentioned in another thread that I pealed back the tape on the wire harness and not all of the wires are present. I’ll have to search for it as I forget what thread it was.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

LSIII said:


> I had the side panel off when I added my wireless charging pad. I tried accessing and removing the parking brake switch and I couldn’t reach it.
> 
> Also I mentioned in another thread that I pealed back the tape on the wire harness and not all of the wires are present. I’ll have to search for it as I forget what thread it was.





LSIII said:


> I had the side panel off when I added my wireless charging pad. I tried accessing and removing the parking brake switch and I couldn’t reach it.
> 
> Also I mentioned in another thread that I pealed back the tape on the wire harness and not all of the wires are present. I’ll have to search for it as I forget what thread it was.


For some reason the photos I posted in a thread back in January are no longer showing in that thread. I essentially had the side panel off and was not able to reach the switch as the removable portion of the side of the console doesn’t go far enough back to reach the switch. I do have big hands so someone with smaller hands might have better luck, but there’s still very little room to work with only the side panel off. 

I was however able access part of the wire harness as it heads back towards the front of the vehicle. I cut back some of the wire harness tape and compared it to the VW wiring diagrams and the Auto Hold specific wires were not there.

I had a switch ready to install, but a dimly light shared parking garage structure isn’t very conducive of tearing apart and working on cars.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for the update LSIII. Guess I'll have to learn to live without auto hold for now.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Thank you for the update LSIII. Guess I'll have to learn to live without auto hold for now.


Auto hold with a torque converter automatic is pretty useless.

I'd understand if you have a 6-spees manual and if you're stopped uphill that is extreme steep for your comfort zone

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> Auto hold with a torque converter automatic is pretty useless.
> 
> I'd understand if you have a 6-spees manual and if you're stopped uphill that is extreme steep for your comfort zone
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I had it on my Touareg and I do miss it. Auto Hold is different from say hill hold. There were times when I was sitting at a stop light or drive thru and had to grab something in the back seat. I could easily stretch back and get what I needed with no feet on the pedals and not having to put the car in park. It’s a 1st world problem but quickly became convenient to have in certain situations.




SpokaneGTI said:


> Thank you for the update LSIII. Guess I'll have to learn to live without auto hold for now.


I want to eventually do the full retrofit since I have the AutoHold/Parking Brake switch, but it’ll have to wait till in get into personal garage parking.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Auto hold with a torque converter automatic is pretty useless.
> 
> I'd understand if you have a 6-spees manual and if you're stopped uphill that is extreme steep for your comfort zone
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Having both types of cars I find the opposite logic to be correct. I'd argue that auto hold is MORE necessary with a torque converter. I have it in my Mercedes GLC and it prevents you from having to press the brake to prevent automatic creep forward. In long bouts of traffic (or after some intense workouts) it's nice to be able to move the legs around. Autohold would be useless in a manual VW. My 6 speed Golf R has hill assist (which works brilliantly) and prevents the car from rolling back. If I'm on a flat road or in a lot of stop and go traffic, I can let go of the brake and the car won't move. 

This is how auto-hold works in the Merc:
You 
Press the brake down a little harder and it engages auto-hold.
Let go of the brake.
Car doesn't creep forward and the brake lights stay on.
Disengage by either hitting the throttle or depressing the brake again.
Auto-stop start doesn't re-engage unless you hit the throttle OR depress the brake again AND then lift off the brake. 

I will definitely miss this feature and have been avoiding it recently on the GLC to 'get it out of my system'


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I have auto hold on my CC and never used it....it feels too unnatural at intersections or right turns at stoplights....i guess I am used to a little roll.. don't miss it on my Arteon at all...


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

LOPOLOTA said:


> What does auto hold do? I thought the brake was a simple on/off?


With auto hold turned on, once the car is braked to a stop, it will hold the brakes (without your foot on the pedal) until the accelerator is pressed. Very useful for stop and go traffic, restaurant drive thrus, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Toyin said:


> I will definitely miss this feature and have been avoiding it recently on the GLC to 'get it out of my system'


Poor man's "auto hold". Just start the Automatic cruise control. You can let go of the brake and give your leg a rest. (Only works if a car is in front of you.). I figured this out after I had to drive after running a marathon a couple of weeks ago. I've been using it since and it works okay.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Toyin said:


> Poor man's "auto hold". Just start the Automatic cruise control. You can let go of the brake and give your leg a rest. (Only works if a car is in front of you.). I figured this out after I had to drive after running a marathon a couple of weeks ago. I've been using it since and it works okay.


Mind. Blown.

I read your post the other night and I thought “there’s no way that will work well, because cruise control won’t engage if you’re sitting at a standstill.” But I guess that’s just regular cruise. Dynamic cruise *will* engage at 0 mph. I tried it tonight and it worked well. Thanks for the tip! Now I don’t have to dream about doing an auto hold mod...because this is good enough for me!


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

michaelj05 said:


> Mind. Blown.
> 
> I read your post the other night and I thought “there’s no way that will work well, because cruise control won’t engage if you’re sitting at a standstill.” But I guess that’s just regular cruise. Dynamic cruise *will* engage at 0 mph. I tried it tonight and it worked well. Thanks for the tip! Now I don’t have to dream about doing an auto hold mod...because this is good enough for me!


Works perfectly with a car in front of you. I have to get someone to check, but I wonder if the brake light stays lit? I would think so but not 100% sure.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Toyin said:


> Works perfectly with a car in front of you. I have to get someone to check, but I wonder if the brake light stays lit? I would think so but not 100% sure.


I’ve been using this “auto hold” hack more and more. I can confirm a couple things:

It works even if there isn’t another car in front of you. I’ve done it at traffic lights where I was the first car in line, and it stays completely still
The brake light stays on while you are holding


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

michaelj05 said:


> I’ve been using this “auto hold” hack more and more. I can confirm a couple things:
> 
> It works even if there isn’t another car in front of you. I’ve done it at traffic lights where I was the first car in line, and it stays completely still
> The brake light stays on while you are holding


Really? I figured out the brake light, but haven't tried it as the first line car. I've engage the DCC while coming to a stop and the car keeps moving then stops. I just figured if you're first in line the car would start. I assume you need to be completely still when you engage the DCC?


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Toyin said:


> Really? I figured out the brake light, but haven't tried it as the first line car. I've engage the DCC while coming to a stop and the car keeps moving then stops. I just figured if you're first in line the car would start. I assume you need to be completely still when you engage the DCC?


Yes, I'm sitting at a traffic light at a complete stop with my foot on the brake. It doesn't matter if there's a car in front of me or not. I engage DCC by pressing *Set* on the steering wheel, and the icon turns green on the dash and shows a set speed of 20mph. The car stays still until I do one of these three things: 1) Press the gas pedal; 2) Press the *Res* button on the steering wheel, or 3) Press the cruise control on/off switch (the *0/1* button) on the steering wheel.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

michaelj05 said:


> Yes, I'm sitting at a traffic light at a complete stop with my foot on the brake. It doesn't matter if there's a car in front of me or not. I engage DCC by pressing *Set* on the steering wheel, and the icon turns green on the dash and shows a set speed of 20mph. The car stays still until I do one of these three things: 1) Press the gas pedal; 2) Press the *Res* button on the steering wheel, or 3) Press the cruise control on/off switch (the *0/1* button) on the steering wheel.


That is so awesome. I can't wait to try this! This makes it a true autohold for those with DCC. Even better than autohold because you feasibly don't need to touch the accelerator at all. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

michaelj05 said:


> I’ve been using this “auto hold” hack more and more. I can confirm a couple things:
> 
> It works even if there isn’t another car in front of you. I’ve done it at traffic lights where I was the first car in line, and it stays completely still
> The brake light stays on while you are holding


WOW, just like the OM says it would......


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

michaelj05 said:


> Yes, I'm sitting at a traffic light at a complete stop with my foot on the brake. It doesn't matter if there's a car in front of me or not. I engage DCC by pressing *Set* on the steering wheel, and the icon turns green on the dash and shows a set speed of 20mph. The car stays still until I do one of these three things: 1) Press the gas pedal; 2) Press the *Res* button on the steering wheel, or 3) Press the cruise control on/off switch (the *0/1* button) on the steering wheel.


Boom! I can't believe this works in this situation as well. This was the only feature I missed from my last car.


----------

